# Mr



## hk186 (May 26, 2013)

Hi All,

:help:

I have one quick question, well I am bit perplexed and would like to get some wise advice. I am from India, working as a software engineer, I have 6 years of exp in unix and teradata/oracle and I am planning to apply for work permit in hong kong. If I apply, I will be given 1 year of time to search the job. My question would be is it easy to get the job in IT ? Is 1 year sufficient to get the job? well I have no idea about cantonese lang but well I can learn some basics via paid course. So..do you guys commend me to step in or not? 

your inputs are highly appreciated. Thanks for taking your time

Regards,
KHK


----------

